# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > التوجيهي الاردني >  نتائج التوجيهي بالاسم

## Zhrt_ALm6r

من هاد اللينك نتائج التوجيهي بالاسم
حضرو حالكم من هلأ
 :Smile: 


 http://www.al79n.com/vb/tawjihi

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا زهره :Eh S(2):

----------


## مؤيد عماري

تاتت

----------


## هند

شكراااا :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## whrm

thank you ... :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## majd1

شكررررررررررررا

----------


## obdt

شكرا

----------


## hj3

thank you

----------


## dawawen6

rewtert

----------


## مريم

الله ينجح الكل

----------


## حسوم A

شكرااااااااااااااااا :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## حسوم A

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  :Bl (12):

----------


## حسوم A

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  :SnipeR (92):

----------


## حسوم A

كي :Bl (12): ف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## الموقل

شكرآ اخوي :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## anas ishtiwi

شكرا

----------


## مسلمه

شكرا لكم

----------


## mklop

shokran  :Icon3:

----------


## norma aa

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا

----------


## y.a.g

ooooooooooooooooooooooh

----------


## محمد سطام

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## حموده7

شكرااااااااا

----------


## رشا

يسلموا :Icon4:  :Icon4:

----------


## ابوطافش

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## نبيل ابوحرب

مشكور نننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننننن  نبيل

----------


## عالية

موقع ممتاز مشكورين عليه

----------


## اردن غالي

السلام عليكم  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## memo123

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## امل الحياه

شكرا بس ياريت تكون نتائج بترفع الراس

----------


## evol

mbrooook

----------


## إبن الخزاعلة

شو هالزناخة خلصونا عاد

ههههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## مروان حسين

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## obeidat1992

thnx

----------


## mohammed ammous

:SnipeR (28): السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## جهاد الفتياني

مرحبا
اريد رابط نتائج التوجيهي

----------


## رنيم

_يسلمووووو شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية ._

----------


## هدي الاسلام

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## وعد

صباح الورد اذا كا ن صباحا 
مساء الورد اذا كان مساء
للجميع
بصراحه انا بفضل انه نتائج التوجيهي ما تكون بالاسم تكون برقم الجلوس لان في كتير ناس بحبو انهم يحافضو ع خصوصياتهم وبصراحه معهم حق؟

----------


## مجد سلمان

:9ec73e7126:  :9ec73e7126:

----------


## mahsirko1993

bout haklom  :Bl (11):

----------


## انمار

يسلمووووووووووووووووا كتير

----------


## شوق الحنين

شكرا كتيير

----------


## FATEEMA

مشكور ويعطيك ربي الف عافية

----------


## tomy9ten

thnk you

----------


## هجع القلوب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## R.V.P

مبروك للكل

----------


## Matrixone000

مشااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااان الله بدي حسب الاسم

----------


## الخطيب الحر

thanksssssssssss

----------


## mfu83

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محمد زايد

مشكور يا اخي

----------


## روعة100

:SnipeR (35): شكراً

----------


## محمد الاحمد

مشكور .....

----------


## KOKO1990

MBROK LLJAME3 :SnipeR (45):

----------


## KOKO1990

اسمع :31d13c231e:

----------


## نزار

الف الف الف الف مبروك يا رب

----------


## anoskhrfan

انت رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووووووووعه :SnipeR (23):

----------


## kojack

thank you :Encore:

----------


## الاسراءوالمعراج

شككككككككككككككككككككررررررررررررررررررررراااااااا  ااااااااااااااااا

----------


## رنيم

يسلمووو

----------


## KOKO1990

كلكم :Eh S(20):

----------


## KOKO1990

توجيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييهي؟

----------


## KOKO1990

الا

----------


## devilblood

الله يستر

----------


## KOKO1990

طب

----------


## KOKO1990

والله الدنيا حظوظ

----------


## nansowa

ياللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللله

----------


## nafa1955

:SnipeR (23):

----------


## ؟asem alali

thanx :Encore:

----------


## nafa1955

هاد اللينك ما في نتائج
الموقع مشفر :SnipeR (98):

----------


## amaal

:Smile:

----------


## علاء بدران

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## صفصوووف

بدي اشوف النتائج حسب الاسم

----------


## ياسر مهدي

مشكورره

----------


## hazem

7elooooooo

----------


## سناء الخالدي

الله يوفق الكل واللي ما حالفه الحظ لسا الايام قدامه طويلة

----------


## غير مسجل

اشكركم على هاض اللينك المفيد

----------


## ruba.

:31d13c231e:

----------


## روعة4

يسلموا ايديك ويعطيك الصحة والعافية

----------


## ابراهيم بنات

بالتوفيق :Bl (18):

----------


## فادي عبد الحافظ

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## kldon

مشكور ياطيب :Bl (29):  :31d13c231e:  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## ahmad_el_bundegji

الله ينجحكم

----------


## مستعجل

مرحبا  
كيف بدي اطلع النتائج بحسب الاسم ؟؟
 لاني دورة كثير بس ما لقيت كله بدوه رقم جلوس ؟؟

----------


## weso13

:31d13c231e: THX

----------


## fatima sami

thank :31d13c231e:  :Eh S(6):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## نسرينو

شكرررررررررراً  :31d13c231e: 
 :SnipeR (23):

----------


## sanforaaaaaaaa

[glow1=993333]mabroooo :SnipeR (23): ooooook :31d13c231e: [/glow1]

----------


## aaa1986abd

thnx man

----------


## فتاة البيست

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## جوبا

مبروووك  :SnipeR (23):  للناجحين

----------


## green-hulk

sjhfgj gsudhfus fgsyd fiush fisuhfsiufh[ s[l gh;h

----------


## الـحلم الـضائع

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

وشكررا كتيرررر

----------


## nash

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااا

----------


## nash

شكراااا

----------


## اياد محمد

ششششششششششششكرا يا حلو

----------


## عبير فؤاد

حلو

----------


## qwe

شكرا

----------


## سمسمة

انشالله يشغل هالرابط

----------


## كمال محمد

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## كمال محمد

ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟ السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (88):  :SnipeR (35):

----------


## a7med198

مشكووووووووووووووووور

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور كتييييييييير

----------


## رافت جرادات

يا رب تنجح الجميع وشكرا للمدير وكل العضاء :Icon20:  :Icon20:

----------


## الظهراوي

يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## القرش الحمر

مشششششكككوووووررررر

----------


## hamoodeh

thx

----------


## nebal

ahlan

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

مشكور

----------


## ليندا99

ثقل ثصق

----------


## meshooo

ألف مبروووووووووووووووووووك لجميع الناجحين

----------


## ghalool

teslam

----------


## وداد علي

مرحبا

----------


## dede vava

yeslamo
 :SnipeR (99):

----------


## المشاكس

thank you :Bl (8):

----------


## كنعوشه

mbrook la naj7en

----------


## dimmu

شكراً لك

----------


## dimmu

مبروك للناجحين والله انك شيخ :Icon29:

----------


## لوزانا

شكرا

----------


## allosh

mof2een aljamee3 :SnipeR (23):

----------


## hayoo

thank youuuuuuuuu :SnipeR (23):

----------


## عماد الدين عاشور

مرحبا  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## عماد الدين عاشور

:SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):  :SnipeR (23):

----------


## ahmedshqair

شكرااااا

----------


## amrain81

Thank You

----------


## نانو غسان

شكرا :Bl (22):

----------


## areej55

شكرا لكم

----------


## فجر الحرية

مش شايف النتيجة

----------


## نهر الاردن1

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا

----------


## nurse

شكرا على السرعة في استقبالي كمشتركة جديدة

----------


## خالد الخوالدة

شي جميل

----------


## لينا لولو

شكرا

----------


## azab

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .
 ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر   :SnipeR (29):  :SnipeR (61):

----------


## sossa

thanx

----------


## دنيا نايل

:SnipeR (3):

----------


## سونيا

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 
 موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## كساندرل

thx

----------


## خالد طعان

شكرا على هذا المنتدى الرائع

----------


## amer dwiri

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااا

----------


## امجد1991

مشكووووور

----------


## basma kamal

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## tamer

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ابو حرب

مشكوووووووور

----------


## تالا

معرفة نتائج التوجيهي بالاسم رجاءا :Bl (8):

----------


## MNIJEM

[.h;l hggi ;g hgodvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvv

----------


## احمد 2010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الله يعين الجميع

----------


## ايناس الرائعة

:SnipeR (67):

----------


## أبو الليف

ممتاز

----------


## أولي 123

:SnipeR (79):

----------


## neno

حلو :SnipeR (23):

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمووو

----------


## شيزمان

شكرا

----------


## nmb

:Smile:

----------


## looolo

شكرا

----------


## alhayek

thank u

----------


## حلوة

مبارك للكل  :Bl (11):

----------


## princess baby

يسلمووو

----------


## رو رو الحلوه

:9ec73e7126:  :Eh S(19):

----------


## hossam

ya rab el kol yenga7

----------


## hossam

والله اللينك اللي اعطيتوني اياه مو راضي يزبط
لو سمحتو بدي رابط شغال حسب الاسم وبسرعة الله يخليكو

----------


## ibrahim86

a;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;vh

----------


## soska

thanx

----------


## ورده السعاده

شكرااااااااااااا :SnipeR (71):

----------


## dagamsehs

مشكورة جدااا يا زهرة الحصن

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

يسلمو

----------


## مهند الحراحشه

شكرااااااااااااا 
 :SnipeR (27):  :SnipeR (27):

----------


## تادانا

ميرسيييييييييييييي والف شكررررررررررر

----------


## sarmad

موضوع ممتاز بارك الله فيك

----------


## sarmad

تسلم يالغالي موضوع مميز

----------


## sarmad

يعطيك العافيه مشكور على المعلومات

----------


## نداء الروح

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## ميساء4

شكرا
 :36 1 34:  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## زين عباس

:36 1 11[1]: thank you

----------


## بنت الاردن الحبيب

لسه ما اجى دورنا

----------


## علا عماد يوسف الجعفري

:020105 EmMO3 Prv:

----------


## علا عماد يوسف الجعفري

:36_1_6[1]الله يستر

----------


## دانية

شكرا والله يوفق الجميع

----------


## max_jo

thxxxxxxxxx

----------


## dew drop

يسلمو.. الله يوفق الجميع

----------


## الانتصار

أرجو أن يكون الرابط صحيح وشكراً

----------


## issa1993

dsbdzvfdvrf

----------


## بشير الزعبي

الرجاء حساب معدلي ةهذه علاماتي الثقافة الإسلاميه 86 اللغة العربية (مهارات اـصال)54 الإنجليزي 67 الثقافة العامة44 الرياضيات 44 الفيزيا 55 العلوم الحياتية 56

----------


## الوسادة

[align=center]اهلا بشير معدلك رح يكون مجموع المواد مقسومة على 6.1 

و لما حسبته طلع 66.55 

ازا بدك اتأكد 

و ان شالله الفصل الجاي بتشد حيلك بالرياضيات و انسى الفيزيا و الأحياء احذفهم 

و ما تنسى انك ماخد الحزمة الأصعب [/align]

----------


## jake4188

thank youuuuuuuuuu

----------


## الوسادة

*ازا الرابط مو شغال اتفضلوا هون 

و النتائج بالإسم 

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65226*

----------


## alkhial

thax dear :Eh S(21):

----------


## soso89

thnxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## محممممممممممممد

thnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## عماد جعاره

مشكورييييييييييييييييين

----------


## عماد جعاره

مشكوريييين

----------


## LEENZAHRAN

:SnipeR (25):

----------


## مجدعابد11

شكراااااااااا

----------


## hssncrystal

مشكووووووووووووور :18 8 4[1]:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

اتوقع بشير معدلك 70.2

وفي مادة رسبت فيها شد حيلك فيها  :SnipeR (25):

----------


## bsma

woooooooooooooow thanxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]ازا الرابط مو شغال اتفضلوا هون 

و النتائج بالإسم 

http://al79n.com/vb/showthread.php?t=65226[/align]*

----------

